
Show HN: Mood – Simple and clean mood diary with photo and video - YoshiMasaki
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1454627645
======
artur_makly
this reminds me of another art ios app that showed various watercolored
circles that represented your mood..

what was cool about that..is that you could see a macro-pointillist view of
the whole year.

Does anyone remember its name?

~~~
YoshiMasaki
Maybe you looking this.

MOODA by OLIVESTONE Lab.
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/mooda/id1476256748](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/mooda/id1476256748)

~~~
artur_makly
nope.. but close.

~~~
YoshiMasaki
Maybe this one. This app has visualize mood in year.

See 7th screenshot on App Store.

Daylio Journal

[https://apps.apple.com/app/daylio-
journal/id1194023242](https://apps.apple.com/app/daylio-journal/id1194023242)

